# Integral in SCL errechnen



## Bensen83 (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo, kann ich in SCL irgendwie ein Integral einer funktion errechnen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo Benson,
was willst du denn konkret von was berechnen ?
Also grundsätzich kannst du alles programmieren, von dem du weißt, wie es funktioniert aber es isr nichts Automatisches in der Richtung drin ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## MarkusP210 (10 Januar 2011)

Was spricht dagegen, den Ausgangswert der Funktion in konstanten Zeitabständen aufzusummieren?

Markus


----------



## Bensen83 (10 Januar 2011)

*Beschreibung*

Also ich habe ein Werkstück, welches abgeschliffen wird, während  es rotiert. (So entsteht eine runde kannte). Ich möchte nun das abgeschliffene Volumen errechnen. dachte dass die runde kante vielleicht ne 1/X funktion ist und wollte diese integrieren. ;-)


----------



## vierlagig (10 Januar 2011)

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/13406965


----------



## winnman (10 Januar 2011)

Hallo Bensen83

brauchst keine Integration, ist ein Geometisches Rechenproblem:

Das Volumen ist die Fläche des Abgeschliffenen Bereichs mal der Länge.
Ich nehme an du machst das an einem Vierkantstück, dann einfach mal eine der Vier Ecken rechnen. Die genaue Berechnung ist nicht ganz so einfach, ich versuch mal das seperat in Schritten aufzuzeichnen, wird aber etwas dauern.


----------



## vierlagig (10 Januar 2011)

warum soll man eine "geometrisches problem" nicht mit einem integral beschreiben können? oO
diese argumentation erschließt sich mir nicht!


----------



## winnman (10 Januar 2011)

so jetzt hab ichs fertig,

hoffe das hilft dir weiter, umsetzen in AWL, . . . einfach Schritt für Schritt, die entsprechenden Zwischenergebnise temporär speichern.

eventuell nicht in jedem Zyklus rechnen lassen sondern nur bei Bedarf.

Bei den Winkelfunktionen Rechnet die S7 mit RAD, da musst du in der Hilfe nachschauen, könnte sein das du das in GRAD umrechnen musst.

:s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12::s12:


----------



## winnman (10 Januar 2011)

kannst du schon, wenn du zb die Fläche hast und du dann die Länge da mit integrierst.

Das Hauptproblem hier liegt aber in der Berechnung der Fläche (glaub ich jedenfalls, lass mich gern überzeugen)


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Hi,

wenn ich das jetzt richtig sehe ist bei 5. ein Fehler. Es müsste a = R1 / √2 heißen, da die Hypotenuse nicht größer (mal 1,4) als die Katheten sein kann.
Und bei 7. ist höchstwarscheinlich "d" falsch berechnent, denn c^2/c ergibt den Flächeninhalt der Dreiecksfläche. 

Bei 8. bin ich dann ausgestigen, sieht aber allgemein sehr interessant aus.


----------



## winnman (15 Januar 2011)

Hallo ebt´ler

Danke, haben sich tatsächlich ein paar Fehler eingeschliche.

8. sollte aber stimmen, ist fertige Formel von Wiki.

habs in #8 Richtiggestellt.


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Zu der späten Stunde war ich mir auch nicht mehr so sichter ob es wirklich Fehler sind oder ob ich nur "schief und krumm" sehe. 

Über Integrale ist der rechenaufwand deutlich größer. Ich habe es mal durchgespielt, vielleicht finde ich nachher mal die Muse einige Formeln in einer annehmbaren Form hier reinzustellen.

Hier mal der grobe Ansatz: 







Gesucht ist immer die Fläche zwischen der Graden und dem Kreis im Intervall von Null bis zum Schnittpunkt (blaue Fläche), was dann 1/8 der Gesamtfläche ist.


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Hier mal ein kurzer Ansatz über die Integralrechnung:


----------



## drfunfrock (15 Januar 2011)

Wie schon angedeutet, ist das Problem ein rein Geometrisches, dass sich ohne Integrale bewältigen lässt. Man hat ein Rechteck, dessen Ecken von einem Kreis beschnitten sind. Damit kann das abgeschliffene Volumen durch eine simple Subtraktion berechnet werden.


----------



## ebt'ler (15 Januar 2011)

Wenn der Kreis vollkommen herrausgedreht wurde reduziert sich die Rechnung auf eine einfache Subtraktion. 
Aber da hat jetzt auch keiner etwas anderes behauptet.


----------

